# Gurbani Kirtan #9 - Ram Ras Piya Re



## kaur-1

*Gurbani Kirtan Mp3 Player - Shabad #9 - Ram Ras Piya Re*
 SGGSJ Ang 337



Gaurhee Poorbee *Saint Kabir* 
gauVI ]
gourree ||
Gauree:

ry mn qyro koie nhI iKMic lyie ijin Bwru ]
*rae man thaero koe nehee khinch laee jin bhaar ||*
O my mind, even if you carry someone's burden, they don't belong to you.

ibrK bsyro pMiK ko qYso iehu sMswru ]1]
*birakh basaero pankh ko thaiso eihu sansaar ||1||*
This world is like the perch of the bird on the tree. ||1||

rwm rsu pIAw ry ]
*raam ras peeaa rae ||*
I drink in the sublime essence of the Lord.

ijh rs ibsir gey rs Aaur ]1] rhwau ]
*jih ras bisar geae ras aour ||1|| rehaao ||*
With the taste of this essence, I have forgotten all other tastes. 

Aaur muey ikAw roeIAY jau Awpw iQru n rhwie ]
*aour mueae kiaa roeeai jo aapaa thhir n rehaae ||*
Why should we weep at the death of others, when we ourselves are not permanent?

jo aupjY so ibnis hY duKu kir rovY blwie ]2]
*jo oupajai so binas hai dhukh kar rovai balaae ||2||*
Whoever is born shall pass away; why should we cry out in grief? ||2||

jh kI aupjI qh rcI pIvq mrdn lwg ]
*jeh kee oupajee theh rachee peevath maradhan laag ||*
We are re-absorbed into the One from whom we came; drink in the Lord's essence, and remain attached to Him.

kih kbIr iciq cyiqAw rwm ismir bYrwg ]3]2]13]64]
*kehi kabeer chith chaethiaa raam simar bairaag ||3||2||13||64||*
Says Kabeer, my consciousness is filled with thoughts of remembrance of the Lord; I have become detached from the world. ||3||2||13||64||​


----------



## manjotkaur

*Re: Live Kirtan #9 - Ram Ras Piya Re*

SSA kaur ji,

It is a very good initiative to give translations .I appreciate and thank you as its always good to know the meanings clearly so as to fully get one self imbibed to the kirtan and gurbani.

Thankx once again .

Manjot Kaur


----------



## khalsa_force

gurfateh ji

is there any software to get translation of gurbali


----------



## jssidhoo

This was always my favorite shabd  the translation is the iceing on the cake thks a ton


----------

